# TTOC Dunkeld hotel Archery contest Scotland



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Folks
Was thinking of having another Archery contest, after the one we had a few years back which Hev organised ended up being a bag of laughs from start to finnish, (please dont post up the pictures again  ) was thinking of the Dunkeld Hilton where we had the weekend clay pigeon shooting they offer a full range of events from Archery, air rifle shooting, Quads, off road driving.
http://www.dunkeld-park.co.uk/index.html
Could arrange it for sometime in October if you guys have any free time and cash :wink: would be good to have a overnight stay on the saturday night and have a full day at the Hilton on the sunday then head home but it all comes down to cost could find out if you guy's are up for it 

*Trev & Evie
Jimmy
James & Karen, Adrian
Peter & Hev
Dave & Jac
Phil & Audi*


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm up for that Trev.................sounds a hoot


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hope it will be a hoot  forgot to mention your the target


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't mind, just no gonnae aim at my car :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Sounds a laugh


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Flippen neck !!! Your young looking in that picture Peter :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

This sounds like a recipe for disaster :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Depends when it is for us.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> This sounds like a recipe for disaster :roll: :lol:


could well be Darron :lol: a few loose arrows at the last meet came very close to a disaster but they just hit Hev :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: this could be your chance for pay back Trev, after Jimmy stealing that award at the Famous Grouse meet :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> :lol: :lol: this could be your chance for pay back Trev, after Jimmy stealing that award at the Famous Grouse meet :wink: :lol:


sshhh he might be listening :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Depends when it is for us.


will see what others come up with


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Depends when this is i mite come along...get into the Robin Hood mode :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Depends when this is i mite come along...get into the Robin Hood mode :lol:


will see who's free on some dates in october and take it from there


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: this could be your chance for pay back Trev, after Jimmy stealing that award at the Famous Grouse meet :wink: :lol:
> ...


Just woke up :roll: I be watchin you two torags :evil: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds good, count us in


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

M Y E Y E S M Y E Y E S ! ! !
This thread is bringing back too many memories of trev in green tights   :lol:

hehehehehe

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> M Y E Y E S M Y E Y E S ! ! !
> This thread is bringing back too many memories of trev in green tights   :lol:
> 
> hehehehehe
> ...


  have to get a new pair :lol: they are getting a bit thread bear


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guys 
After the meeting on sunday there seems to be a lot of interest in Dunkeld Archery what if we make it staying over( if you want ) on the saturday night then the archery on the sunday could find out if the Dunkeld hotel has any offers going for a block booking if we have the numbers, if you could post up date for October that you are free and take it from there 

cheers trev


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Stick us down for that Trev. J will be on mid-term break starting 7 Oct, so that w/e or the following one (14 Oct) would be great 

Would love to do the overnight stay if we can get a dog sitter for the pair of hounds, we'll see.

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That weekend (14th) would be good for us but how about Friday night for Saturday as a certain team is playing at home on the Sunday.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

great shout mate  we are in the same boat with the dogs wonder if the hotel is dog friendly :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*Name update
Trev & Evie
Jimmy
James & Karen, Adrian
Peter & Hev
Dave & Jac
Phil & Audi *


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

saturdays would be better for me dunno if zoe will be able to get it off though


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello Trev 

We are still up for the archery and green tights 

Can we do anything to help?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I appear to have two days holiday to use up :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hi guys been rushed off my feet with home'rs will see what i can come up with


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> hi guys been rushed off my feet trying to find my green tights, will see what i can come up with


sorted that for you Trev :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: cheeky wee sod :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> :lol: cheeky wee sod :wink:


Don't be like that sounds like he's joining us on the dark side :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: cheeky wee sod :wink:
> ...


everyone see's the light  just takes time :lol:


----------

